# MultiCam 1000 Series CNC Router



## vip.saher (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الكرام

ياليت احد يفيدني عن سعر هذه المكينة للضروره القصوى

MultiCam 1000 Series CNC Router

(125x244cm)

في انتظار ردودكم في اسرع وقت


----------



## vip.saher (6 أبريل 2009)

Up
up
up
up
up
up
up


----------



## vip9210 (9 مايو 2009)

45 الف دولار بما يعادل 250 الف جنيه مصري


----------

